# Red Dragon Doubletail Plakat ( shortbody)



## Bluediamondz (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
 Hope you like my shortbody plakat .


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

That looks like the one I was going to get, but I passed cause he looked like egore with a hump on his back, or a tummor. XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice boy! Not breeding quality...too thick of a body and dippy headed.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Bawwww he looks like a cute little chubby fish! It honestly looks like a toy or something... I could see someone making cute little plushie of that fish or something. x3


----------

